# Doordash Drive



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Does anyone know if it's worth it to do Doordash Drive? I just got activated today and watched the video today. It seems like it's more work considering they are catering orders plus you have to wear a collared shirt. Is the pay significantly higher? Do you get a good amount of orders? Any input would be appreciated

Ok I didn't realize that you don't even have to be on schedule to get these orders that is awesome.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Where did you hear about a collar shirt? I always delivered with the dd t-shirt they gave me


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Where did you hear about a collar shirt? I always delivered with the dd t-shirt they gave me


I went to the DD office today. She told me that I could wear any clean collared shirt or a DD shirt. How long have you been doing Drive? How many orders do you get daily on average?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I went to the DD office today. She told me that I could wear any clean collared shirt or a DD shirt. How long have you been doing Drive? How many orders do you get daily on average?


I no longer do food delivery just Amazon


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

While I don't do DoorDash Drive (I refused to enlist after seeing the pay structure), I have heard some issues with it that are worth sharing.

While the delivery fee is larger for each delivery, based on the size of the order, the time investment and effort is larger. It may take 45-60 minutes to complete a Drive order, with base pay starting at $10 and scaling up to $25 (note that for $25, I think it was a $350+ food order).
Drive orders are not placed through the DoorDash customer application, the Drive service is actually provided to restaurants to allow them to either expand their own catering/delivery services - or to expand into light catering/delivery. This means that tips are NOT automatically included in these orders. In many (most) cases, the customer likely paid a gratuity to the restaurant upon placing the order - the restaurant is not required to pass this along to you - a third party contractor.
If your experiences differ from the above, I would love to hear it. Everything I have heard is that Drive is a time sink and no tips.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

andaas said:


> While I don't do DoorDash Drive (I refused to enlist after seeing the pay structure), I have heard some issues with it that are worth sharing.
> 
> While the delivery fee is larger for each delivery, based on the size of the order, the time investment and effort is larger. It may take 45-60 minutes to complete a Drive order, with base pay starting at $10 and scaling up to $25 (note that for $25, I think it was a $350+ food order).
> Drive orders are not placed through the DoorDash customer application, the Drive service is actually provided to restaurants to allow them to either expand their own catering/delivery services - or to expand into light catering/delivery. This means that tips are NOT automatically included in these orders. In many (most) cases, the customer likely paid a gratuity to the restaurant upon placing the order - the restaurant is not required to pass this along to you - a third party contractor.
> If your experiences differ from the above, I would love to hear it. Everything I have heard is that Drive is a time sink and no tips.


I think you are right that its not worth it. I did some research in other forums and most people complain that it sucks. I also chekced to see what kind of orders were available throughout the day and none of them were worth it for me. I saw 7 drive orders and they were all too far (outside of the region I dash). The pay was also not as much as I thought (1 $22 order, 2 $10 and 4 $17). I would probably make the same per hour just dashing regularly. Im not obligated to pick up any of these orders so I guess it doesnt hurt being enlisted. I really dont want to go to the office tomorrow to pick up the catering bags though ($25 for 2). I will probably wind up getting them in case I see a drive order that is actually worth picking up.


----------



## gator77da (Apr 5, 2016)

andaas said:


> While I don't do DoorDash Drive (I refused to enlist after seeing the pay structure), I have heard some issues with it that are worth sharing.
> 
> While the delivery fee is larger for each delivery, based on the size of the order, the time investment and effort is larger. It may take 45-60 minutes to complete a Drive order, with base pay starting at $10 and scaling up to $25 (note that for $25, I think it was a $350+ food order).
> Drive orders are not placed through the DoorDash customer application, the Drive service is actually provided to restaurants to allow them to either expand their own catering/delivery services - or to expand into light catering/delivery. This means that tips are NOT automatically included in these orders. In many (most) cases, the customer likely paid a gratuity to the restaurant upon placing the order - the restaurant is not required to pass this along to you - a third party contractor.
> If your experiences differ from the above, I would love to hear it. Everything I have heard is that Drive is a time sink and no tips.


This is spot on correct.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Does anyone know if it's worth it to do Doordash Drive? I just got activated today and watched the video today. It seems like it's more work considering they are catering orders plus you have to wear a collared shirt. Is the pay significantly higher? Do you get a good amount of orders? Any input would be appreciated
> 
> Ok I didn't realize that you don't even have to be on schedule to get these orders that is awesome.


I get some DoorDash Drive orders from a local BJ's here. Mine aren't catering orders, but rather BJ's online orders that they sub out to DoorDash so they don't have to have dedicated drivers. I stopped accepting them when I figured out the takeout girls were keeping the tips for themselves.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

^^ Yeah, BJ's does the same thing here in Round Rock & Cedar Park. The tip setup sucks, but I still take the orders since they're usually not too difficult (most of the app orders for RR BJ's are less than 5 mi. away in one specific north RR neighborhood) and customers have tipped cash as well.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Yea I never went in to get my bags. Im sticking with UE for now


----------



## Storm104 (Aug 29, 2016)

I was thinking about doing dash but I'm confused. I signed up got approved and everything. Here is the pay structure

"
*Dasher Pay*
_*Regular DoorDash *orders_:

Delivery pay is now calculated as $1 + 100% of tip + pay boost. The pay boost amount will vary based on a variety of factors including the complexity of the order, distance to the restaurant, and orders you place yourself. Through our tests, we found that most Dashers will earn more money on average with this new model. Check your email or the FAQ for more info.

_*DoorDash Drive* orders:_

$5 per delivery and 100% of tip paid by the customer***

***DoorDash Drive orders are traditionally larger and may require more time to complete (find out more details on DoorDash Drive *here*). Because of this, each DoorDash Drive order will have a _guaranteed minimum earning_ based on the order value. If the $5 + tip are less than the _guaranteed minimum earning_, DoorDash will pay extra to make up the difference. Here are two examples:


Ex 1: $15 _guaranteed minimum earning_ on an order. I am given a $20 tip; DoorDash still pays the $5 per delivery rate. I make $25 on this order.
Ex 2: $20 _guaranteed minimum earning_ on an order. I am given no tip; DoorDash pays the $5 per delivery rate, plus an additional $15 shown as "Extra pay." I make $20 on this order.
DoorDash Drive _guaranteed minimum earning_:


$10 _guaranteed minimum earning _per delivery under $150 estimated value
$15 _guaranteed minimum earning _per delivery between $150 and $300 estimated value
$20 _guaranteed minimum earning _per delivery between $300 and $500 estimated value
$25 _guaranteed minimum earning _per delivery over $500 estimated value"
I don't see how they could still tips. When people place an order through the app, the tip thing is right there. I just used them the other day. On the checkout page, the tip option is there right above the total. They automatically have the tip added, and when your ordering you have to physically remove he tip. But you have to pay attention because since its added if you don't look you wont even pay attention that the tp is on there. They tip at checkout and you cant tip after delivery unless they give you cash. You are told up front what the delivery amount is so you don have to accept it if its too low. If its anything like UE, just park around restaurants.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Storm104 said:


> I don't see how they could still tips. When people place an order through the app, the tip thing is right there. I just used them the other day. On the checkout page, the tip option is there right above the total. They automatically have the tip added, and when your ordering you have to physically remove he tip. But you have to pay attention because since its added if you don't look you wont even pay attention that the tp is on there. They tip at checkout and you cant tip after delivery unless they give you cash. You are told up front what the delivery amount is so you don have to accept it if its too low. If its anything like UE, just park around restaurants.


What you aren't grasping is that a DoorDash Drive order is not placed via the DoorDash app. Those tips are paid to directly the restaurant, and the restaurant is not required to pass those along to the DoorDash driver.


----------

